

Female Would-be Founders: Learn More About Startups by Grubbing with YC Alumni - jl
http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2011/01/grubwithus-female-founders-dinners-in-the-bay-area.html

======
WalterGR
_My friends at Grubwithus (YC W11) are going to help me by organizing a series
of dinners in the Bay Area..._

Do people outside of California use/understand "grub" as a verb meaning "to
eat"? <http://onlineslangdictionary.com/definition+of/grub>

~~~
bconway
On the East Coast, I've only heard it used as a noun, and that was maybe 20
years ago. It's been a bootloader for the past 10-ish.

------
rdl
Sigh, I bought this (when I saw only 1 seat left) for a female potential-
startup-founder friend of mine, and of course it puts me as the "attending
this event" person, without telling me it would publish my name/photo to the
event.

~~~
daishin
Hey Ryan, sorry about the confusion, as we have strict orders for females
only, but glad we could make it work out in the end!

~~~
rdl
Yes, you did a great job resolving this! I'm very impressed by your customer
service. In addition to an almost immediate response via email, live help was
also available (even late in the evening bay area time) and came to a creative
solution. (it looks like the original spot was full, so it was rebooked at
another location, and then transfered to my friend's account).

This is a great example of how a startup wins by being nimble and creative.
Customer service is maybe something a huge company can outsource, but in a
startup, definitely should be handled by the team directly, just like this.

------
cma
creepy

~~~
mycroftiv
I'm curious if you followed the link, I do not get a "creepy" vibe from this
blog entry whatsoever. What in particular do you regard as creepy? I'm
genuinely confused.

~~~
user18976
"Female would-be starlets: learn more about the movie industry by going out to
dinner with established directors!"

It's different when you go to the link and realize it's a female's blog (and
an established startup mentor too, at that), but the title does kind of give
off a 'casting couch' vibe.

~~~
mycroftiv
That is exactly what I surmised the motivation for the "creepy" comment was,
hence my speculation the commenter had not actually followed the link. If this
is correct, then perhaps the real creepiness is how quickly and superficially
we apply our assumptions without checking the evidence. Since the original
poster of the comment hasn't spoken up, though, perhaps we are falling into
the same trap of making assumptions about an intended meaning. I admit I had
the same half-formed reaction before I followed the link, and I was instantly
somewhat ashamed of myself for the fact that my imagination had already
conjured up a stereotype that proved to be completely off-base.

~~~
ahoyhere
People won't follow the link if it sounds creepy.

And addressing real-live women as "Female" definitely sets off most women's
creep-dars.

------
newman314
If you click all the way through to the grubwithus site, it's pretty funny to
see that the "Females Only" is not being obeyed eg. "Adam G."

